

Lessons That Startup Founders Can Learn from Steve Jobs - vmelnik
http://bechimp.com/steve-jobs-lessons/

======
veddox
A good article with some challenging points, though perhaps a little too
positive about Jobs.

For example, his "reality distortion field" wasn't always a good thing -
especially since he had enough ideas that were simply stupid (alongside all
his brilliant ones). Eventually his employees developed a system of
surreptitiously warning others in meetings if they felt they were in danger of
being persuaded by another crackpot suggestion from Jobs.

~~~
vmelnik
Thx! Mh ... yeah, maybe. But he's my biggest role model. So I need to be
positive about it :)

Yes, I know what you mean. There was a downside to that!

